# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Учимся вместе с Шнин Берг Шелл ( использование кликера).

## Tatjana

Хочу представить для читателей нашего форума обучение щенка н.о рабочего разведения из питомника Шнин Берг, который находиться в городе Нальчик и принадлежит Вадиму Снеговскому. Постараемся проследить фазы обучения, если у Вадима хватит терпения выставлять свою работу.
Знакомьтесь, это Шелл и Вадим. Шелле 2,5 мес. Первый урок с использованием кликера.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QwXevIm_l4

PS.Вадим, напиши пожалуйста инфо о происхождении щенка.

----------


## Снеговской

Происхождение Шеллы
Мать
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/543675.html 
Отец
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/541401.html

----------


## Tatjana

Вадим, по каким критериям выбирал щенка?

----------


## Снеговской

Таня, это сложный вопрос. 
Во-первых, для меня норматив не знакомый. Во-вторых, не знакомы и особенности линий/семейств современного рабочего разведения. На основание предыдущего опыта, я считаю, что толк получается тогда, когда знаешь особенности норматива, и для тебя "дорога" по нему хорошо знакома, и хорошо знаком с материалом (индивидуальными особенностями семейств (их считаю более важными, нежели линии). Вот, исходя из этого, когда мне стало интересно ИПО, решил идти этим путем. 
Сначала, подобрал себе суку, на которой пришлось изучать её индивидуальные особенности и нюансы норматива (собаку тогда себе наметил только из под Чампа (Цезаря)), и только подростка, которого уже можно оценить. Когда появилась подходящая, я купил её. Далее, выявив её особенности (потому как, вряд ли их можно называть недостатками или достоинствами) которые мне хотелось бы подкорректировать, подобрал ей кобеля (в некоторых своих качествах, полярного моей суке), повязал и получил щенков. К сожалению не получилось получить кобеля в помете, кобель больше подходит для работы в нормативе. 
Мать щенка, острая, злобная, недоверчивая к посторонним, чувствительная к проводнику. Отец, спокойный как удав, не добрый, равнодушный к посторонним. 
Родилось 4 суки. Выбирать начал с момента рождения, но до месячного возраста наш с женой выбор менялся с частотой раз в двое суток (что для нас редкость, обычно при рождение выбираем одного, двух щенков, они и остаются в последствии). На этот раз все определялось в более позднем возрасте. Не стал оставлять самую злую, не стал оставлять самую "пристегнутую" (которая вцеплялась в тряпку, и оторвать было её проблематично), оставил самую среднюю по поведение, но наиболее самостоятельную. Самую любознательную, и наименее привязанную к хозяину на выгуле (с неким желанием "удрать" от матери и проводника). Ещё очень много "мелочей" повлияло на выбор, всего и не вспомню сразу. 
Вот теперь будем смотреть, что из всего этого будет получаться. Учимся мы с собачкой вместе, посмотрим как будем притираться  друг к другу  :Ab: .

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Не стал оставлять самую злую, не стал оставлять самую "пристегнутую" (которая вцеплялась в тряпку, и оторвать было её проблематично), оставил самую среднюю по поведение, но наиболее самостоятельную. Самую любознательную, и наименее привязанную к хозяину на выгуле (с неким желанием "удрать" от матери и проводника).


Вадим, интересные параметры отбора. Я вот сейчас на полубратьев-полусестер ваших смотрю и тоже теряюсь в попытках определиться с выбором.

----------


## Света

> Вадим, интересные параметры отбора. Я вот сейчас на полубратьев-полусестер ваших смотрю и тоже теряюсь в попытках определиться с выбором.


С выбором для чего? Для спорта или чего другого?

----------


## jarvenmaa

> С выбором для чего? Для спорта или чего другого?


Нет, Света, не для спорта. К сожалению, нет возможности оставить кого-то из этого помета себе, а выбораю под себя и свой характер, кого бы хотелось оставить. Хочется, как и Вадиму, собаку с некоторой долей самостоятельности, но слышащую меня, не хавающую все, что оказывается в зоне досягаемости, но готовую хавать. Пока еще сам точно не могу определиться, что является решающим. Но и щеники еще слишком маленькие, хотя некоторые моменты уже проглядывают.
В прошлом помете безошибочно определил лучшую среди сук (она сейчас в Москве), но ее выделил почему-то при рождении, а вот с кобелем промахнулся.
Но мы от темы уходим. Мне интересно посмотреть, как растет и меняется Шелла.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Вадим,а ты че,два навыка сразу учишь?
В кликер тренинге вроде б надо сначала один вычить,чтоб собака четко выполняла, а потом за другой браться.

----------


## Берн

И еще маленький вопрос...команды на игру нет или я ее просто не слышу?

----------


## Lynx

> команды на игру нет или я ее просто не слышу?


В смысле на переход в свободное состояние?

----------


## Katochka

> И еще маленький вопрос...команды на игру нет или я ее просто не слышу?


В кликер-дрессировке щелчок кликера и есть освобождающая команда.

----------


## Снеговской

> Вадим,а ты че,два навыка сразу учишь?
> В кликер тренинге вроде б надо сначала один вычить,чтоб собака четко выполняла, а потом за другой браться.


Олег, я чесно не знаю как правильно, а как нет  :Ap: . Я просто делаю так, как получалось добиться желательного поведения/действий с предыдущими собаками. На этом ролике, собака в начале, ещё клик вообще не знает. Поэтому любое желательное действие, я подкрепляю кликом с лакомством. 
Надо вырабатывать одну? А зачем, если она усваивает много действий? Получается, подкрепляешь активный поиск правильного (поощряемого) действия. 

///И еще маленький вопрос...команды на игру нет или я ее просто не слышу? /// 

Там вообще команды вербальные, по идее, вторичны, третичны. То есть, их просто нет. Несколько раз я просто назвал вербально для неё, те действия, которые она сама совершила на движения тела.

///В кликер-дрессировке щелчок кликера и есть освобождающая команда. ///

Я написал выше, про мои действия с кликером. Хотя, вообще. если Вы заметили, то её никто и не принуждает, чтобы от этого освобождать. Она и так, совершенно свободна.

----------


## Katochka

> Олег, я чесно не знаю как правильно, а как нет .


А узнать как все-таки правильно не хотите? :)

По поводу освобождения, возможно, я неправильно поняла вопрос Bern... мне как и Lynx показалось, что спрашивалось об освобождающей команде типа "все", "ок" = можешь вставать и играть. В кликер-дрессировке щелчок её вполне заменяет.

----------


## Natusik

> На этом ролике, собака в начале, ещё клик вообще не знает.


Вообще-то по-хорошему перед началом занятий нужно бы собаку просто ознакомить с кликером  :Ad: . И в идеале, конечно, лучше учить по одному навыку за раз, а то у собачки будет каша в голове и в итоге за занятие она не усвоит толком ни одного навыка. Есть очень хорошая книжка по начальному обучению с кликером Светланы Золотниковой "Клик-ням".

----------


## Олег Рымарев

```
Надо вырабатывать одну? А зачем, если она усваивает много действий? Получается, подкрепляешь активный поиск правильного (поощряемого) действия.
```

Да не то что бы надо))). Просто мне интересно как ты собираешься потом вводить голосовые команды,чтоб пес четко знал чего ты от него хочешь.
Сидеть я уже слыхал,но пока ведь это не закрепленный навык.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

блин,никак не могу привыкнуть к этому форуму.
Цитата по-дурацки получилась,но думаю читабельна :Ag: .

----------


## Снеговской

//А узнать как все-таки правильно не хотите? :)//
Не, не хочу ))) "Специалиста учить, только портить"  :Ag: . Я читал, как правильно, смотрел ролики и т.д. В общем-то, правильно, на мой взгляд, это так, когда мы получаем желаемое поведение от собаки. Вот и давайте с вами проследим, только ли так правильно, как описывается в литературе, или же собака все же умней голубя, и в состояние улавливать более сложные шаги. 

//спрашивалось об освобождающей команде типа "все", "ок" = можешь вставать и играть. В кликер-дрессировке щелчок её вполне заменяет.//
Ну, если в "кликер дрессировке" так, то давайте с вами назовем эту дрессировку как нибудь по другому  :Ag: .
Вот посмотрите по ролику, разве там собаке где-то запрещается вставать, играть и т.д.? Так от чего же тогда, её там должен был освободить клик? Как в данной ситуации, это выполнить технически? Я просто попробовал перевести собаку в с пищевого на игровое поведение, но она и играть особо не стала (для неё, она там показала очень вялую заинтересованность в игре), потому как пока, у неё ярко преобладает пищевая мотивация. Будут меняться её приоритеты, будем менять и мы свои действия. 

//Вообще-то по-хорошему перед началом занятий нужно бы собаку просто ознакомить с кликером//

Опять же, зачем? Ведь данные действия нельзя назвать строго - занятиями. Это же не урок, он не требует от собаки каких-то особых усилий и т.д. Гуляем с собачкой, у меня есть то, что ей хочется, она желает это заполучить, они ищет пути, по собственной (с её точки зрения) инициативе, как это получить, и когда её инициатива меня удовлетворяет, получает + клик. Образуется связь подкрепления и клика. То есть, на лицо мы имеем желаемый результат, на данном этапе. 

//И в идеале, конечно, лучше учить по одному навыку за раз, а то у собачки будет каша в голове и в итоге за занятие она не усвоит толком ни одного навыка.//

В изобразительном искусстве, есть разные способы построить рисунок. Одним, мы берем, и по частям прорисовывает отдельные детали, и так покрывает полотно. Другим, прорисовываем все вместе не останавливаясь на отдельных деталях. И то и другое, имеют место быть. В рисование, второй способ дает более качественную и цельную конечную работу. Пока, он мне ближе, а там посмотрим. 

//Просто мне интересно как ты собираешься потом вводить голосовые команды,чтоб пес четко знал чего ты от него хочешь.
Сидеть я уже слыхал,но пока ведь это не закрепленный навык.//

Олег, если ты заметил, то вербальное "сидеть" прозвучало уже от поведения собаки. Не перед тем как собака села, а во время действия. Помнишь, как раньше в ОКД было в период выработки навыка? Одна команда на исполнение, с лакомством или механикой приведение собаки в требуемое положение, а дальше много повторений вербальной команды, когда собака находится в искомом положение. 
Пример: - "сидеть", привел в требуемое/искомое положение - собака находится в положение сидеть, а мы вербально "сидеть" (лакомство), "хорошо сидеть" (оглаживание), "сидеть", "молодец сидеть" и т.д. То есть, закрепляем данное положение с голосовой командой. Мы объясняем собаке, что данное положение называется "сидеть". Через какое-то время, образуется стойкая связь. 
Здесь, думаю, сработает тот же принцип. Только по поведению собаки ловишь нужное действие, и в этот момент называешь его.

----------


## Katochka

> Ну, если в "кликер дрессировке" так, то давайте с вами назовем эту дрессировку как нибудь по другому .


А давайте! :) Тогда и вопросов не будет.
И у тех, кто в отличие от Вас не читал и не смотрел ролики о том, как на самом деле правильно работать с кликером, не возникнет неверных представлений о методе на основании того, что они в этой теме увидят/прочитают.

----------


## Снеговской

//А давайте! :) Тогда и вопросов не будет.//
Да в общем-то здесь и не называли эту дрессировку - "кликер дрессировкой". Назвали дрессировка с "использованием кликера". 

//И у тех, кто в отличие от Вас не читал и не смотрел ролики о том, как на самом деле правильно работать с кликером, не возникнет неверных представлений о методе на основании того, что они в этой теме увидят/прочитают.//

У тех кто "не читал и не смотрел ролики" будет возможность проследить динамику развития/формирования Шелл. Если она окажется положительной/желательной, то значит можно работать и так, а если отрицательной/не желательной, то точно будут знать, как не стоит работать  :Ag: . В любом случае, наглядно и информативно. 

Но Вы мне так не ответили, так в какое свободное состояние должна была перейти собака после щелчка из и так свободного состояния?

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Вадим,понятно.Не вижу ничего плохого,что ты выбрал именно такой путь;).



> Ну, если в "кликер дрессировке" так, то давайте с вами назовем эту дрессировку как нибудь по другому


Все в порядке-в озаглавливании темы ведь не написано "кликер-дрессировка", а "использование кликера"))). А кликер часто используют в спорте и не в чисто классическом стиле.

----------


## Natusik

> Опять же, зачем? Ведь данные действия нельзя назвать строго - занятиями. Это же не урок, он не требует от собаки каких-то особых усилий и т.д. Гуляем с собачкой, у меня есть то, что ей хочется, она желает это заполучить, они ищет пути, по собственной (с её точки зрения) инициативе, как это получить, и когда её инициатива меня удовлетворяет, получает + клик. Образуется связь подкрепления и клика. То есть, на лицо мы имеем желаемый результат, на данном этапе.


Можно, конечно, и так. Но самый первый урок знакомства длится всего ничего, минут 5. В его ходе собака учится связывать клик с последующим поощрением. Вам самому проще будет на последующих занятиях. На первом уроке никаких навыков не изучается совсем.




> В изобразительном искусстве, есть разные способы построить рисунок. Одним, мы берем, и по частям прорисовывает отдельные детали, и так покрывает полотно. Другим, прорисовываем все вместе не останавливаясь на отдельных деталях. И то и другое, имеют место быть. В рисование, второй способ дает более качественную и цельную конечную работу. Пока, он мне ближе, а там посмотрим.


Мой аналогичный опыт в этом деле оказался негативным. Поэтому в будущем я решила не усложнять себе и собакину жить, а идти более классическим путём  :Ad:

----------


## Katochka

> //А давайте! :)
> Но Вы мне так не ответили, так в какое свободное состояние должна была перейти собака после щелчка из и так свободного состояния?


Вы щелкаете собаке не в момент её нахождения в свободном состоянии, а в момент, когда она предлагает желаемое Вам действие, например, садится. Разве нет?

В общем, это не так важно, как называть состояния собаки, Вы только не забрасывайте тему, очень интересно будет следить за прогрессом и развитием Шеллы :)

----------


## Берн

Я прошу прощения...под "командой на игру". я имела ввиу именно команду...после которой начинается именно игра с собакой в тряпку, ухватку и пр...для "разгрузки"...Я сама путаюсь несколько...как перейти от поощрения кормом после клика к поощрению игрой...поэтому и спросила...

----------


## Natusik

> Я прошу прощения...под "командой на игру". я имела ввиу именно команду...после которой начинается именно игра с собакой в тряпку, ухватку и пр...для "разгрузки"...Я сама путаюсь несколько...как перейти от поощрения кормом после клика к поощрению игрой...поэтому и спросила...


В качестве поощрения после клика можно использовать ЛИБО корм (с маленькими щенками и собаками-пищевиками предпочтительнее), ЛИБО игру (в зависимости от того, что больше предпочитает собака). Сразу оба поощрения не нужно использовать. Можно чередовать, но в любом случае награда должна быть для собаки знАчимой и интересной  :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

Natusik, я думаю Берн имеет в виду другое..что является условным сигналом после которого и начинается игра. Мы например используем толчок коленом :)

----------


## Берн

> Natusik, я думаю Берн имеет в виду другое..что является условным сигналом после которого и начинается игра. Мы например используем толчок коленом :)


 Спасибо...элементарного не могу объяснить.  :Ac: ..именно так...есть команда "хоп" после которой откуда-нибудь появляется мячик или ухватка...

----------


## Lynx

> есть команда "хоп" после которой откуда-нибудь появляется мячик или ухватка...


А чем она не нравится? У меня команда "ап" и как сигнал перехода в свободное состояния (я могу ухватку не дать, а просто огладить, похлопать, но собака выходит из команды, которую она выполняла до этого, при этом) и как сигнал на захват мяча, ухватки или корма (команда "возьми"). А клик у меня как маркер "да", то есть команда "хорошо", означающая: "ты делаешь правильно, продолжай так делать и ты получить награду", а переход в свободное состояние по клику не подразумевается.

----------


## Natusik

> Спасибо...элементарного не могу объяснить. ..именно так...есть команда "хоп" после которой откуда-нибудь появляется мячик или ухватка...


Теперь понятно. Хотя мне непонятно зачем при обучении кликером ещё дополнительная команда на расслабление?

----------


## Tatjana

> блин,никак не могу привыкнуть к этому форуму.
> Цитата по-дурацки получилась,но думаю читабельна.


Олег, в окне сообщения, если ты нажимаешь клавишу "ответить", есть кнопка: вставить тег цитаты вокруг выделенного текста.
Я, например, сначала нажимаю эту клавишу, а потом вставляю туда скопированную цитату.
Согласна, что по цитатам система дебильная. :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

Натусик, нет Вы неправильно понимаете. Мы используем сигнал перехода в свободное состояние - у кого как - толчок коленом или команда, не в таком свойстве как кликер, это способ перевести собаку в другое состояние, после чего следует игра. Ведь во время работы мы требуем от собаки стобы она была "собрана", после толчка или команды она переходит в расслабление. 
Кликер же служит, в моем понимании, способом наиболее быстро, правильно и без эмоций донести собаке что она сделала то или иное действие правильно.

----------


## Tatjana

> И у тех, кто в отличие от Вас не читал и не смотрел ролики о том, как на самом деле правильно работать с кликером, не возникнет неверных представлений о методе на основании того, что они в этой теме увидят/прочитают.


Я не поняла, что не соответствует методу? Клик - это заменитель слова хорошо. Что еще?

----------


## Снеговской

//Можно, конечно, и так. Но самый первый урок знакомства длится всего ничего, минут 5. В его ходе собака учится связывать клик с последующим поощрением. Вам самому проще будет на последующих занятиях. На первом уроке никаких навыков не изучается совсем.// 
Вы считаете, что правильно именно так, и более никак иначе? Вот смотрите ролик, собака за те же самые пять минут, связала клик с поощрением. Почему это не правильно?

//Мой аналогичный опыт в этом деле оказался негативным. Поэтому в будущем я решила не усложнять себе и собакину жить, а идти более классическим путём //

В живописи, второй способ, и является классическим  :Ag: .

//Вы щелкаете собаке не в момент её нахождения в свободном состоянии, а в момент, когда она предлагает желаемое Вам действие, например, садится. Разве нет?//

Все правильно. В нужный мне момент, я даю собаке кликом понять, что это действие желаемое, и теперь она получит за него свое лакомство. 

//Я прошу прощения...под "командой на игру". я имела ввиу именно команду...после которой начинается именно игра с собакой в тряпку, ухватку и пр...для "разгрузки"...//

В данном случае, не вижу пока потребности вообще в каких-то командах, тем более для "разгрузки". Во-первых, она не нагружается, чтобы её разгружать. Во-вторых, для такого маленького щенка не важны особо вербальные команды, важны действия проводника. Они и являются сигналом на данном этапе.

----------


## Nubira

> Все правильно. В нужный мне момент, я даю собаке кликом понять, что это действие желаемое, и теперь она получит за него свое лакомство.


Вадим, Вы все совершенно правильно делаете  :Aa:  




> В данном случае, не вижу пока потребности вообще в каких-то командах, тем более для "разгрузки". Во-первых, она не нагружается, чтобы её разгружать. Во-вторых, для такого маленького щенка не важны особо вербальные команды, важны действия проводника. Они и являются сигналом на данном этапе.


В вашем случае, а тема именно про Вашу собаку - да! Я  в своих постах имела ввиду уже взрослую собаку с сформированным алгоритмом работы.

----------


## Katochka

> Я не поняла, что не соответствует методу? Клик - это заменитель слова хорошо. Что еще?


Нарушена классическая очередность занятий (пропущено приучение к кликеру). В ролике клик для собаки - пустой звук.  В оригинале клик - не заменитель похвалы, он маркер, отмечающий правильное поведение собаки, а похвала-поощрение-игра идут уже после клика. Так же обычно с помощью кликера изучается одно новое действие до момента поставки его на команду, после этого клик "освобождается" для изучения следующего действия (при этом отрабатывать-шлифовать другие, уже известные собаке, навыки с помощью кликера можно). В ролике собаке кликают и за посадку и за укладку.

----------


## Katochka

> //Вы щелкаете собаке не в момент её нахождения в свободном состоянии, а в момент, когда она предлагает желаемое Вам действие, например, садится. Разве нет?//
> 
> Все правильно. В нужный мне момент, я даю собаке кликом понять, что это действие желаемое, и теперь она получит за него свое лакомство.


.... после чего может быть свободна, т.к. клик освобождает собаку от необходимости выполнять нужное нам действие. После клика и похвалы собака может встать, побежать, опять предложить посадку, но не обязана продолжать сидеть. 
Предположим, что собака уже выучила команду "сидеть" и Вы начали работать над выдержкой. Дана команда, собака села и Вы кликаете не сразу, а через 1-2-3-5 секунд. Эти секунды собака должна сидеть, а после клика может вскакивать и радоваться поощрению, например. МНе показалось, в этом и состоял вопрос Bern, нужна ли дополнительная команда "вольно" между кликом и вставанием. Я всего лишь написала, что  она необязательна, т.к. клик и есть освобождающая команда.

----------


## Tatjana

> Нарушена классическая очередность занятий (пропущено приучение к кликеру). В ролике клик для собаки - пустой звук.  В оригинале клик - не заменитель похвалы, он маркер, отмечающий правильное поведение собаки, а похвала-поощрение-игра идут уже после клика.


Почему же нарушена? Собака первый раз его услышала. Когда первый раз, то пустой звук, но второй, третий и т.д. уже не пустой, особенно в конце. А как еще приучать? Я тоже согласна, что собака не голубь... :Ab: 
Слово хорошо - это тот же маркер к правильному поведению собаки, только звук кликера будет гораздо быстрее воспринят, а главное никак не будет связан с эмоциональным состоянием проводника. Мне так кажется.
Поощерение и игра - это целый комплекс сигналов, где собака ориентируется не только по слову "хорошо" .

----------


## Nubira

> Предположим, что собака уже выучила команду "сидеть" и Вы начали работать над выдержкой. Дана команда, собака села и Вы кликаете не сразу, а через 1-2-3-5 секунд.


Не всегда, Барт Беллон (и не только он) в начале обучения применяет кликер именно при непроизвольном выполнении собакой правильного действия, сначала без команд. А в случае автора темы речь идет как раз о первых этапах обучения, где клик является маркером правильности активности собаки по отношению к проводнику.

----------


## Tatjana

> Нарушена классическая очередность занятий (пропущено приучение к кликеру). В ролике клик для собаки - пустой звук.  В оригинале клик - не заменитель похвалы, он маркер, отмечающий правильное поведение собаки, а похвала-поощрение-игра идут уже после клика. Так же обычно с помощью кликера изучается одно новое действие до момента поставки его на команд следующего действия (при этом отрабатывать-шлифовать другие, уже известные собаке, навыки с помощью кликера можно). В ролике собаке кликают и за посадку и за укладку.


Ну, как же. На ролике клик, далее идет корм. Клик никак не выглядит заменителем похвалы.
А вот с тем, что собака сразу несколько действий делает, тут надо задуматься... Хотя на этом этапе может и не важно, потому что главное это активность в действиях.
Надо подумать... :0213:

----------


## Nubira

> Ну, как же. На ролике клик, далее идет корм. Клик никак не выглядит заменителем похвалы.
> А вот с тем, что собака сразу несколько действий делает, тут надо задуматься... Хотя на этом этапе может и не важно, потому что главное это активность в действиях.
> Надо подумать...


я думаю что на данном этапе важнее всего подкреплять в собаке активность по отношению к проводнику...

----------


## Katochka

> А как еще приучать?


Как приучать много где написано. Берется голодная собака, кликер, лакомство. Первое занятие (а если нужно, то и второе и третье) выглядит так: клик-кусок, клик-кусок. Неважно,  что при этом делает собака. Считается, что у собаки появилась четкая связь между кликом и получением поощрения, если, например, услышав щелчок, собака прибежит из другой комнаты "Ура, сейчас мне выдадут кусок!"




> Слово хорошо - это тот же маркер к правильному поведению собаки, только звук кликера будет гораздо быстрее воспринят, а главное никак не будет связан с эмоциональным состоянием проводника. Мне так кажется.
> Поощерение и игра - это целый комплекс сигналов, где собака ориентируется не только по слову "хорошо" .


Мне тоже так кажется :), что сигнал может быть не только щелчок, он он на самом деле просто удобнее, и по эмоциональной окраске и и по скорости. Некоторые собаки так быстро предлагают разные варианты, что пока хозяин среагирует, откроет рот, скажет "Хорошо", собаку уже 10 других действий совершила, а какое было правильным осталось для неё загадкой.




> Хотя на этом этапе может и не важно, потому что главное это активность в действиях.


Мне кажется, активность в действиях как раз и появиться, когда собака будет стараться заслужить клик, т.е. кусок, предлагая разные варинты поведения. А делать она это будет при четкой связи, что кусок бывает после клика, а клик - после её действий. На объяснение этого обычно и тратят первые уроки.

----------


## Katochka

> Не всегда, Барт Беллон (и не только он) в начале обучения применяет кликер именно при непроизвольном выполнении собакой правильного действия, сначала без команд. А в случае автора темы речь идет как раз о первых этапах обучения, где клик является маркером правильности активности собаки по отношению к проводнику.


Это да, называется "шейпинг" , "угадайка". 
Но я писала не про это, а про необходимость, точнее отсутствие необходимости в дополнительной освобождающей команде.

----------


## Tatjana

> Как приучать много где написано. Берется голодная собака, кликер, лакомство. Первое занятие (а если нужно, то и второе и третье) выглядит так: клик-кусок, клик-кусок. Неважно, что при этом делает собака. Считается, что у собаки появилась четкая связь между кликом и получением поощрения, если, например, услышав щелчок, собака прибежит из другой комнаты "Ура, сейчас мне выдадут кусок!"


Вы понимаете, по счету уже на третий клик у собаки уже есть связь корм-клик. Я вас уверяю. Особенно если это маленький щенок, как у Вадима. :Ab:  Так что отдельные занятия со щенком в таком возрасте вряд ли нужны. Конечно для годовалой собаки надо будет  помучиться и покликать на корм - это точно. Согласны? :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> А делать она это будет при четкой связи, что кусок бывает после клика, а клик - после её действий. На объяснение этого обычно и тратят первые уроки.


Полностью согласна. Так мне показалось на видео это соблюдалось.

----------


## Nubira

> Это да, называется "шейпинг" , "угадайка". 
> Но я писала не про это, а про необходимость, точнее отсутствие необходимости в дополнительной освобождающей команде.


...для щенка - нету в ней необходимости, но при работе со взрослой собакой я не подаю ей кликом каждый раз команду на разрядку...я лишь подтверждаю правильность ее действий!  И требую работы в собранном состоянии довольно продолжительный промежуток времени...в течение которого я могу много раз подтвердить кликером ее работу. А разрядка и игра у меня идут через толчок или команду, в конце схемы например или после особо удачно выполненного упражнения...Опять таки это мое ИМХО.
Насчет первых уроков - щенки настолько быстро это все схватывают....по щенку Вадима видно что она хватает это на лету. Со взрослым кобелем у меня ушло два занятия по пару минут на "прикармливание кликера".

----------


## Natusik

> Натусик, нет Вы неправильно понимаете. Мы используем сигнал перехода в свободное состояние - у кого как - толчок коленом или команда, не в таком свойстве как кликер, это способ перевести собаку в другое состояние, после чего следует игра. Ведь во время работы мы требуем от собаки стобы она была "собрана", после толчка или команды она переходит в расслабление. 
> Кликер же служит, в моем понимании, способом наиболее быстро, правильно и без эмоций донести собаке что она сделала то или иное действие правильно.


Просто команда на расслабление мне понятна (я сама её часто использую, кстати, впервые у Тани на семинаре эту мульку увидела  :Ax: ). Не поняла, для чего она нужна при кликерном обучении. По моему мнению, кликер используется тогда, когда навык только начинают изучать и после подтверждения правильного действия паузу выдерживать не нужно, сразу нужно награждать. А когда уже введена словесная команда (и тогда ужде можно требовать собранности и соблюдать паузы), то кликер собственно не нужен.

----------


## Natusik

> Как приучать много где написано. Берется голодная собака, кликер, лакомство. Первое занятие (а если нужно, то и второе и третье) выглядит так: клик-кусок, клик-кусок. Неважно,  что при этом делает собака. Считается, что у собаки появилась четкая связь между кликом и получением поощрения, если, например, услышав щелчок, собака прибежит из другой комнаты "Ура, сейчас мне выдадут кусок!"
> 
> 
> 
> Мне тоже так кажется :), что сигнал может быть не только щелчок, он он на самом деле просто удобнее, и по эмоциональной окраске и и по скорости. Некоторые собаки так быстро предлагают разные варианты, что пока хозяин среагирует, откроет рот, скажет "Хорошо", собаку уже 10 других действий совершила, а какое было правильным осталось для неё загадкой.
> 
> 
> 
> Мне кажется, активность в действиях как раз и появиться, когда собака будет стараться заслужить клик, т.е. кусок, предлагая разные варинты поведения. А делать она это будет при четкой связи, что кусок бывает после клика, а клик - после её действий. На объяснение этого обычно и тратят первые уроки.


Всё абсолютно правильно  :0190: 
Хотя многие сейчас применяют кликер по-разному. 
Но я видела собак, обученных классическим кликерным методом (по правилам). Активности и изобретательности их можно позавидовать. И навыки у них закреплены намного лучше, чем у тех, кто обучает с кликером беспорядочно  :Ad:

----------


## Katochka

> Вы понимаете, по счету уже на третий клик у собаки уже есть связь корм-клик. Я вас уверяю. Особенно если это маленький щенок, как у Вадима. Так что отдельные занятия со щенком в таком возрасте вряд ли нужны. Конечно для годовалой собаки надо будет  помучиться и покликать на корм - это точно. Согласны?


Не знаю :)
Давайте попросим Вадима кликнуть собаке из другой комнаты и написать, прибежат ли Шелла :)
Ну и еще, я думаю, что если тысячи людей в т.ч. и авторы методики отводят приучению к кликеру отдельное занятие, то в этом есть какой-то смысл :)

А щенок на самом деле замечательный, схватывает все на лету!

----------


## Natusik

В любом случае щенульке и хозяину больших успехов!
Малявка замечательная!  :Aj:

----------


## Tatjana

> Давайте попросим Вадима кликнуть собаке из другой комнаты и написать, прибежат ли Шелла :)
> Ну и еще, я думаю, что если тысячи людей в т.ч. и авторы методики отводят приучению к кликеру отдельное занятие, то в этом есть какой-то смысл :)


Да, я думаю в этом смысл есть. Спасибо за хороший совет.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> А чем она не нравится? У меня команда "ап" и как сигнал перехода в свободное состояния (я могу ухватку не дать, а просто огладить, похлопать, но собака выходит из команды, которую она выполняла до этого, при этом) и как сигнал на захват мяча, ухватки или корма (команда "возьми"). А клик у меня как маркер "да", то есть команда "хорошо", означающая: "ты делаешь правильно, продолжай так делать и ты получить награду", а переход в свободное состояние по клику не подразумевается.


И у меня также, а на игру - пинок в бок и возглас "Spilst du!"  :Ah:   :Ag:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Вы понимаете, по счету уже на третий клик у собаки уже есть связь корм-клик. Я вас уверяю. Особенно если это маленький щенок, как у Вадима. Так что отдельные занятия со щенком в таком возрасте вряд ли нужны.


Таня, мне попадались щенки, которые и после нескольких занятий не связывают клик с хавкой. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, мне попадались щенки, которые и после нескольких занятий не связывают клик с хавкой.


Ну я согласна, что надо сначала связать клик - еда. :Ab:

----------


## Света

> Всё абсолютно правильно 
> Хотя многие сейчас применяют кликер по-разному. 
> Но я видела собак, обученных классическим кликерным методом (по правилам). Активности и изобретательности их можно позавидовать. И навыки у них закреплены намного лучше, чем у тех, кто обучает с кликером беспорядочно


Надо открыть отдельную тему про кликер, так как похоже никто толком не знает как  правильно, так  сказать классически его использовать.

----------


## inna

У меня наоборот получилось что подростки и взрослые собаки быстрее поняли смысл клика,а вот  щенкам пришлось пару-тройку дней просто кликать и кормить :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Надо открыть отдельную тему про кликер, так как похоже никто толком не знает как  правильно, так  сказать классически его использовать.


Света, классически - кликер подтверждает правильное действие и обещает награду за него. На начальном этапе награда следует сразу после клика, с интервалом в полсекунды, позже - отдвигается на потом. Мне кажется, что кликер не должен становиться "освобождающей командой", хотя некоторые используют его именно так. Все-таки, как подтверждение правильности, он эффективнее.
 :Ah:

----------


## Katochka

> На начальном этапе награда следует сразу после клика, с интервалом в полсекунды, позже - отдвигается на потом.


А какова цель увеличения временного интервала между кликом и наградой (отодвигания награды)?




> Мне кажется, что кликер не должен становиться "освобождающей командой", хотя некоторые используют его именно так. Все-таки, как подтверждение правильности, он эффективнее.


Надеюсь, это не в мой огород камень, а то я тут больше всех писала о кликере как освобождающей команде :) но, видимо, так и не смогла правильно донести свою мысль. А она состоит в том, что кликер ВСЕГДА является подтверждением правильности действия, но после его щелчка собака ОБЫЧНО может считать себя освобожденной и прекратить выполнять это действие. Хотя ИНОГДА делают, например, так: собака на выдежке, клик-еда, собака продолжает лежать, через некоторое время опять клик-еда и т.д., а освобождают уже дополнительной командой.

----------


## Natusik

> А какова цель увеличения временного интервала между кликом и наградой (отодвигания награды)?


Бывает, что нужное действие собака совершает в процессе чего-то комбинированного. Например, в аджилити собака бежит трассу, а кликнуть нужно (опять же, к примеру  :Ad: ), когда собака совершила верный заход в слалом (или зоны сделала правильно), но останавливаться нельзя, потому что трасса продолжается. Но собака в таком случае точно знает, что в конце она свою награду получит.
Я очень часто использую кликер в отрабатывании заходов в слалом и развитии скорости его прохождения. В других вещах это тоже может пригодиться.

----------


## Lynx

> А какова цель увеличения временного интервала между кликом и наградой (отодвигания награды)?


По-моему это и есть основная цель кликер-дресировки - отсрочить безусловное награждение по времени с условным. Чтобы ипользовать кликер в ситуациях, когда похвалить собаку едой невозможно (например во время преодоления барьера и т.д.). Если же такое его использование не прудсматривается, то можно просто хвалить собаку путем дачи корма без вских кликеров.

----------


## Katochka

> Я очень часто использую кликер в отрабатывании заходов в слалом и развитии скорости его прохождения. В других вещах это тоже может пригодиться.


Да, видела такое, но опять же возникает вопрос, насколько это аутентично, если говорить о классическом методе :)





> По-моему это и есть основная цель кликер-дресировки - отсрочить безусловное награждение по времени с условным.


Цель кликер-дрессировки, как и любой другой дрессировки, научить собаку выполнять определенные действия по команде. Кликер-тренинг - один из методов дрессировки. Насколько я знаю,о между кликом и лакомством не должно проходить больше 5 секунд.

----------


## Lynx

> Насколько я знаю,о между кликом и лакомством не должно проходить больше 5 секунд.


Всегда или только в начале обучения? Мне кажется только в начале. В дальнейшей клик уже означает условное поощрение и лакомство не дается.

----------


## Natusik

> Всегда или только в начале обучения? Мне кажется только в начале. В дальнейшей клик уже означает условное поощрение и лакомство не дается.


ПРи классическом методе обучения лакомство (ну, или игра) при клике должно даваться АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕГДА. Иначе для собаки теряется весь смысл клика. Ведь мы формируем взаимосвзять - клик-поощрение и если одно звено из этой связки убрать, эта взаимосвязь нарушится и нарушается весь принцип кликерного обучения. Хотя, знаю, что многие используют клик просто как маркер правильного поведения (кликая достаточно беспорядочно), но я бы и в этом случае собаку поощряла. Ведь в самом клике для собаки нет ничего ценного.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Всегда или только в начале обучения? Мне кажется только в начале. В дальнейшей клик уже означает условное поощрение и лакомство не дается.


Мне тоже так кажется. А еще чуть позже не понадобится уже и клик. Но поощрение лаской, общением и игрой нужно будет собаке всегда.

----------


## Natusik

> Мне тоже так кажется. А еще чуть позже не понадобится уже и клик.


А мне кажется, что не надо изобретать велосипед  :Aa: 
Кликер придуман для облегчения процесса дрессировки: во-первых, с кликером поведение собаки становится более вариабельным (в смысле собака будет со временем предлагать всё больше и больше действий, из которых проще выбрать нужное), во-вторых, кликерная собака сама по себе намного более активная, в-третьих, проще и быстрее зафиксировать именно тот момент, который нужен, в то время как словом это не всегда успеваешь. Суть кликерного обучения - на начальном этапе обучения *НОВОГО* навыка отметить нужное (лакомство или игра заставляют собаку саму шевелить мозгами, она стремится добиться клика своим поведением, чтобы получить награду), а потом ввести словесную команду на это действие. После ввода команды, кликер на этом навыке больше не используют (если же возвращаются к кликеру для корректировки навыка, то опять используют лакомство), а переходят к освоению другого навыка. По крайне мере, меня так учили.

----------


## Lynx

> Ведь мы формируем взаимосвзять - клик-поощрение и если одно звено из этой связки убрать, эта взаимосвязь нарушится и нарушается весь принцип кликерного обучения.


Условная связь несомненно имеет тенденцию к угасанию, если не подкрепляется. Как и любая команда (условный сигнал). Но угасание наступает, если в течении долгого времени не поощрять выполнение. Если же поощрять вариабельно, но взяимосвязь не угаснет, более того, не получив вознагражнение в первый раз, собака будет стараться сделать еще лучше в следующий раз, чтобы его таки получить.




> Ведь в самом клике для собаки нет ничего ценного.


Поначалу нет. Но в самом начале мы же сами привязываем клик к безусловному поощрению (еде), формируя стойкую взаимосвязь на звук клика. В дальнейшем эта связть уже существует и нарушить ее не так просто.




> с кликером поведение собаки становится более вариабельным (в смысле собака будет со временем предлагать всё больше и больше действий, из которых проще выбрать нужное)


Сам кликер здесь не причем, это оперантный способ научения. Конечно он лежит в основе кликер-дрессировки, но может применяться и без кликера вообще, как отдельный способ дрессировки собаки.

----------


## Natusik

> Сам кликер здесь не причем, это оперантный способ научения. Конечно он лежит в основе кликер-дрессировки, но может применяться и без кликера вообще, как отдельный способ дрессировки собаки.


Это понятно. Просто я не стала расписывать подробно как это называется, а просто написала "кликер".

----------


## Katochka

Lynx, на самом деле каждый может учить собаку так как ему нравится, подходит и дает лучший результат. Но если мы говорим об определенном методе, то я согласна с Natusik, зачем изобретать велосипед и придумывать что-то, чего на самом деле нет. Каждый может взять первоисточник и посмотреть, на чем основывается и что подразумевает этот метод. Считать и предполагать можно все, что угодно, но это никаким образом не изменяет существующего положения дел. И использовать кликер можно по-разному, хоть по носу им собаке стукать, это тоже будет "дрессировка с использованием кликера", но к "кликер-тренингу" не будет иметь ровно никакого отношения.
Если интересно, почитайте, например, здесь http://www.agility.ru/School/r_L2.htm или здесь http://www.litru.ru/?book=88077 наверняка многие вопросы отпадут сами-собой.

----------


## Lynx

> Каждый может взять первоисточник и посмотреть, на чем основывается и что подразумевает этот метод.


Первоисточник - это Карен Прайор и опыт работы с морскими млекопитающими (бассейн, замкнутое пространство, почти отсуствие раздражителей и манипулирование состоянием голода  - нигде, кроме как от дрессировщщика животное получить корм не может). Хотела бы я посмотреть на Прайор пытающуюся дрессировать дельфина в открытом море.  :Ap:  У Золотниковой уже интепретация, причем, как отмечают многие знающие люди - с некоторыми определенными ошибками.

----------


## Katochka

> Хотела бы я посмотреть на Прайор пытающуюся дрессировать дельфина в открытом море.


И что бы нам это дало?

Если метод сначала использовался с дельфинами, суть от этого не  меняется, да и уже давно он адаптирован для использования с собаками. Не нравится Прайор, можно выбрать любого из знаменитых-именитых последователей.
Ладно, я не очень понмиаю, о чем мы спорим :) Кто захочет разобраться и использовать опыт многих людей, тот так и поступит, а кому интересно придумать что-то свое, его право. Единственное, что немного обидно, - это когда люди попробовав так как им кажется правильным и не получив желаемого разультата, говорят, что метод плохой.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Если интересно, почитайте, например, здесь http://www.agility.ru/School/r_L2.htm или здесь http://www.litru.ru/?book=88077 наверняка многие вопросы отпадут сами-собой.


Прежде, чем начать пользоваться кликером в занятиях с собственнной собакой, я прочел и Прайор и Золотникову. Когда возникают какие-то вопросы, перечитываю и стараюсь анализировать свои действия с кликером. По носу собаку им стучать как-то не додумался. Надо будет попробовать. :Ap:

----------


## Снеговской

//ПРи классическом методе обучения лакомство (ну, или игра) при клике должно даваться АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕГДА. Иначе для собаки теряется весь смысл клика.//

Мне кажется, Вы уж слишком категоричны  :Ag: 
Понимаете, кликер придуман не для собак, он придуман для голубей и дельфинов. Поэтому говорить о каком-то классическом методе, приминительно к собакам, совершенно не корректно. 

//А мне кажется, что не надо изобретать велосипед 
Кликер придуман для облегчения процесса дрессировки: во-первых, с кликером поведение собаки становится более вариабельным (в смысле собака будет со временем предлагать всё больше и больше действий, из которых проще выбрать нужное), во-вторых, кликерная собака сама по себе намного более активная, в-третьих, проще и быстрее зафиксировать именно тот момент, который нужен, в то время как словом это не всегда успеваешь. Суть кликерного обучения - на начальном этапе обучения НОВОГО навыка отметить нужное (лакомство или игра заставляют собаку саму шевелить мозгами, она стремится добиться клика своим поведением, чтобы получить награду), а потом ввести словесную команду на это действие. После ввода команды, кликер на этом навыке больше не используют (если же возвращаются к кликеру для корректировки навыка, то опять используют лакомство), а переходят к освоению другого навыка. По крайне мере, меня так учили.//

В общем-то Люнкс уже ответила. Действительно, Вы слишком категоричны! Совершенно не влияет на инициативность собаки отсутствие или наличие кликера в дрессуре. 

//Если метод сначала использовался с дельфинами, суть от этого не меняется, да и уже давно он адаптирован для использования с собаками. Не нравится Прайор, можно выбрать любого из знаменитых-именитых последователей.//

Суть меняется, и меняется очень серьезно. Но дело даже не в этом, действительно можно просто выбрать знаменитых (результативных) дрессировщиков. Барт Беллон, Миа Скогтер и т.д. Они используют кликер, но то, КАК они его используют, совершенно не стыкуется с концепцией Вашего описания "классического кликер-тренинга". Результаты их можно посмотреть на их собаках, и результаты их действительно впечатляют!

----------


## Katochka

> //ПРи классическом методе обучения лакомство (ну, или игра) при клике должно даваться АБСОЛЮТНО ВСЕГДА. Иначе для собаки теряется весь смысл клика.//
> 
> Мне кажется, Вы уж слишком категоричны


Ну почему же? Вот здесь http://clickertraining.tv/product.html?item=FREE-01 (этот сайт я рассматриваю как один из авторитетных источников, пусть и коммерциализированных) лежит маленькое видео, можно процитировать: "Давйте поощрение в течение секунды после клика", "Каждый раз, когда вы кликаете, за кликом должна последовать награда".




> В общем-то Люнкс уже ответила. Действительно, Вы слишком категоричны!
> *Совершенно* не влияет на инициативность собаки отсутствие или наличие кликера в дрессуре.


Вы тоже достаточно категоричны :) При использовании какого приспособления, кроме кликера, активной стороной в процессе является собака, предлагающая разные действия, пытаясь угадать, какой конечный результат задумал хозяин, а не сам хозяин? 
Навскидку первое видео, которое попалось про шейпинг. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6kPRyue6n4
По-моему, чудесно, за минуту с небольшим собака догадывается, что нужно закрыть дверцу, просто предлагая разные варианты. Настоящая игра в горячо-холодно :)




> Но дело даже не в этом, действительно можно просто выбрать знаменитых (результативных) дрессировщиков. Барт Беллон, Миа Скогтер и т.д. Они используют кликер, но то, КАК они его используют, совершенно не стыкуется с концепцией *Вашего* описания "классического кликер-тренинга". Результаты их можно посмотреть на их собаках, и результаты их действительно впечатляют!


Это не мое описание, честное слово! :) Это описание других дрессировщиков, использующих кликер не "КАК", а так, как и было задумано... например, та же Сильвия Тркман, Сюзан Гарретт, Фанни Готт. И результаты у них не менее впечатляющие, чем у названых Вами тренеров. А если нет разницы, то зачем платить больше... т.е. я хочу сказать, давайте не будем спорить! Главное, чтобы был результат, а классическим кликаньем он достигается или новаторским - наверное, не важно! :)

----------


## Katochka

> Прежде, чем начать пользоваться кликером в занятиях с собственнной собакой, я прочел и Прайор и Золотникову. Когда возникают какие-то вопросы, перечитываю и стараюсь анализировать свои действия с кликером.


Верю! Но почему тогда Вам тоже кажется, что "В дальнейшем клик уже означает условное поощрение и лакомство не дается"?

----------


## Tatjana

> По-моему, чудесно, за минуту с небольшим собака догадывается, что нужно закрыть дверцу, просто предлагая разные варианты.


Она точно не предлагает разные варианты. Её навели на правильные действия при помощи подсказки кликером, уловив первое движение и развив его до той стадии, которая нужна была для закрывания двери. Это не собака активна, это кликер активен. :Ab:

----------


## Снеговской

//этот сайт я рассматриваю как один из авторитетных источников, пусть и коммерциализированных) лежит маленькое видео, можно процитировать: "Давйте поощрение в течение секунды после клика", "Каждый раз, когда вы кликаете, за кликом должна последовать награда".//

Возможно он и авторитетный, но Вы же его, надеюсь, не считаете истинной последней инстанции? 

//При использовании какого приспособления, кроме кликера, активной стороной в процессе является собака, предлагающая разные действия, пытаясь угадать, какой конечный результат задумал хозяин, а не сам хозяин? //

Собака не от кликера пытается угадать, а от ЛАКОМСТВА которое стоит за кликером. Уберите кликер, и собака будет стараться угадать без него, просто за лакомство. Можно, так же, работать и с помощью электро-ошейника, и там тоже. собака будет пытаться угадать. Можно вербально, можно позой и т.д. Вариантом великое множество. Вы задумайтесь сами, за что Шелл пытается "угадать" на данном ролике, ведь она до этого не слышала кликера?

//По-моему, чудесно, за минуту с небольшим собака догадывается, что нужно закрыть дверцу, просто предлагая разные варианты. Настоящая игра в горячо-холодно :)//

В чем чудо-то? Наведением (руками или вербально) это действие собака бы сделала в трое (а то и менее) быстрее, при сохранений тех же мотиваций. 

//Это не мое описание, честное слово! :) Это описание других дрессировщиков, использующих кликер не "КАК", а так, как и было задумано... например, та же Сильвия Тркман, Сюзан Гарретт, Фанни Готт. И результаты у них не менее впечатляющие, чем у названых Вами тренеров. А если нет разницы, то зачем платить больше... т.е. я хочу сказать, давайте не будем спорить! Главное, чтобы был результат, а классическим кликаньем он достигается или новаторским - наверное, не важно! :)//

Тренеры, коих Вы поставили в пример, работают в совершенно ином нормативе, с совершенно иными по качеству собаками. Там нет защитного раздела, и там собачки мягенькие. В ИПО, франц. ринге собаки другие, и требования норматива другие. Бордеры от парфорса жмутся, а у меня овчака радостно включается в работу, а чуть сильней, так и в оборот даст  :Ag:

----------


## Katochka

> Она точно не предлагает разные варианты. Её навели на правильные действия при помощи подсказки кликером, уловив первое движение и развив его до той стадии, которая нужна была для закрывания двери. Это не собака активна, это кликер активен.


Татьяна, но ведь первая двигается собака, она предлагает действие и получает подтверждение щелчком и поощрение, если действие правильное, или не получает, если действие неправильное. Ведь видно, что не получив очередного щелчка за тыканье дверцы с правой стороны, она предлагает тычок по ребру, а потом и слева. Если бы собака была пассивной, стояла на месте, как бы Вы активным кликером подсказали ей правильные действия?

Детская игра горячо-холодно. Тот, кто ищет, предлагает варианты (под краватью? за шкафом?), а второй человек отбирает более правильные и близкие к спрятавшемуся объкету, а не подсказывает (а не посмотреть ли тебе за занавеской? а может проверишь в подвале?).

----------


## Katochka

[QUOTE=Снеговской;4232] 



> Возможно он и авторитетный, но Вы же его, надеюсь, не считаете истинной последней инстанции?


 QUOTE]

Конечно, нет, но есть еще много источников, дающих такаие же рекомендации. 

[QUOTE=Снеговской;4232] 



> Собака не от кликера пытается угадать, а от ЛАКОМСТВА которое стоит за кликером. Уберите кликер, и собака будет стараться угадать без него, просто за лакомство. Можно, так же, работать и с помощью электро-ошейника, и там тоже. собака будет пытаться угадать. Можно вербально, можно позой и т.д. Вариантом великое множество. Вы задумайтесь сами, за что Шелл пытается "угадать" на данном ролике, ведь она до этого не слышала кликера?


QUOTE]
Собака пытается угадать, потому что научена: "когда у хозяйна в руках кликер и еда, и он молчит, делай  что-нибудь, среди этого попадется то, что нужно и за это дадут еду".
От собаки, не знакомой с этим принципом, сложнее получить угадывание в чистом виде. На видео как раз видно, что Вы ходите, останавливетесь и побуждаете своими действиями Шеллу сесть или лечь (лечь совершенно явно). Она не угадывает в полной мере, а выполняет то, что Вы ей подсказываете. Если Вы остановитесь, что она будет делать? МОжет быть нюхать траву, может быть, когда заскучает, придет и сядет перед Вами, но это не будет угадывание. Тут я соглашусь с Татьяной, на Вашем видео на самом деле активна не собака, а тренер-кликер. Для меня есть принципиальная разница между тем, что происходит на Вашем видео и тем, что происходит в том видео, на которое дала ссылку я.

"Чудесно" не в смысле чудо.... пусть будет "красивая работа". Я не знаю, есть ли у Вас еще собаки, кроме Шеллы? Некликерные. Если одну из них привести на кухню и открыть дверцу шкафчика, хватит ли вам минуты, чтобы объянсить собаке, что надо закрыть дверцу *если, конечно, у Вас собаки уже не обычены закрывать или открывать двери :) *... не трогая ни собаку, ни дверцу и не подходя к ним близко? Мне на самом деле это очень интересно. Увидеть разницу в поведении кликерной и некликерной собаки при решении нетривиальной задачи. Честно говоря, я совсем не уверена в том, что каждая собака будет предлагать какое-то там угадывание, если она даже не знает, что это такое. Собака будет пытаться получить лакомство, достать его из руки, выполнит известные команды, но с какой стати ей бежть тыкать носом дверку? Если, конечно, Вы не будете сильно махать руками в сторону дверки, говорить "Вперед" и давать прочие наводки.

А вообще, Вы правы, слишком разные нормативы, слишком разные собаки и методы тоже должны быть разными. Все эти трепетные бордера плохо реагируют на строгач, не любят, когда их трогают руками, наверное, поэтому им больше подходят "дельфиньи" принципы работы.

----------


## Natusik

Ой, ребят, сейчас опять дискуссия превратится в никому не нужный спор, а это ни к чему не приведёт. Давайте жить дружно! Пусть каждый остаётся при своём мнении, раз уж все решили быть категоричными. Лично я согласна с *Katochka*, но это моё ИМХО. Я не видела успешного применения кликера, используемого без подкрепления.

Вадим, лучше расскажите как Ваши успехи?

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна, но ведь первая двигается собака, она предлагает действие и получает подтверждение щелчком и поощрение, если действие правильное, или не получает, если действие неправильное.


Но какая разница, кто первым двигается? Она предлагает действие только потому, что знает каким образом получит корм, и ориентируется в направлениях по кликеру.
Как Вы думаете, насколько долго продлиться её активность, если перестать кликать?

----------


## Tatjana

> Ой, ребят, сейчас опять дискуссия превратится в никому не нужный спор, а это ни к чему не приведёт.


Наташа, почему ненужный спор? Я как раз хотела бы прояснить для себя те моменты. в которых у меня пробелы и послушать логические ответы на мои вопросы. 
Как раз Katochka очень верно аргументирует. Для меня это знания. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

> Если одну из них привести на кухню и открыть дверцу шкафчика, хватит ли вам минуты, чтобы объянсить собаке, что надо закрыть дверцу *если, конечно, у Вас собаки уже не обычены закрывать или открывать двери :) *... не трогая ни собаку, ни дверцу и не подходя к ним близко?


Но зачем такие премудрости: не подходя близко? Почему ограничивается способ обучения?
У меня первая собака закрывала  входную дверь почти всю свою жизнь по моему сигналу, на обучение ушло пару минут. Это было в конце 70-ых.

И еще раз с Ваших обьяснений понимаю, что кликер побуждает собаку искать варианты и становиться проводником для верных действий.

----------


## Natusik

> Наташа, почему ненужный спор?


Потому что мне кажется спор уже пошёл в ту степь, когда люди начинают просто давить авторитетом, но не доводами. Я бы с удовольствием послушала и посмотрела, как люди применяют кликер без подкрепления и насколько это у них успешно (по сравнению с "классическим" кликер-методом). Конкретно, "я выучила навык такой-то только с помощью клика". Может, и мнение своё тогда поменяю  :Ad:

----------


## Katochka

> Но какая разница, кто первым двигается? Она предлагает действие только потому, что знает каким образом получит корм, и ориентируется в направлениях по кликеру.


От неё больше ничего и не требуется. Для меня разница в том, что то показывает, есть наведение или нет.





> Как Вы думаете, насколько долго продлиться её активность, если перестать кликать?


Разве можно это точно сказать? Зависит от собаки.... если она хорошо понимает игру в угадывание и имеет достаточно мотивации, чтобы продолжать искать вариант поведения, за который все-таки кликнут, то сколько-то продлится. Если собака не уверена в себе, то быстро разочаруется и погаснет.
А как Вы думаете?

Наверное, Natusik права, пора сворачивать дискуссию, истины му тут все равно не родим, а тему Шеллы совсем зафлудили.

----------


## Katochka

> Но зачем такие премудрости: не подходя близко? Почему ограничивается способ обучения?
> У меня первая собака закрывала  входную дверь почти всю свою жизнь по моему сигналу, на обучение ушло пару минут. Это было в конце 70-ых.


Для чистоты эксперимента :) Конечно, можно правильно встать и побудить собаку сделать движение, которое приведет, например, к касанию дверки и её закрытию. И кликнуть за это. Это действительно будет быстрее. Но мне интересен именно сам процесс, когда в голове у собаки шевеляться шестеренки и она "думает"... "в прошлый раз я ткнула дверь тут, за это кликали, а в этот раз уже не кликают, значит, нужно что-то еще, что? может быть ткнуть в другом месте? тут? нет? тут? да? ура, вот оно!" Мне нравится наблюдать этот процесс :)





> И еще раз с Ваших обьяснений понимаю, что кликер побуждает собаку искать варианты и становиться проводником для верных действий.


Да! Т.е. Вы и Вадим, конечно, правильно пишете, что собака зарабатывает еду. Просто кликером легче объяснить собаке, что она должна делать, если мы говорим об угадывании. Ведь обычно у нас в арсенале нет команды "предложи вариант" или "угадай!". И собаки привычно ждут подсказок - жестами, голосом, телом.

----------


## Tatjana

*Katochka*, если не трудно, напишите пару слов о себе в тему персоналии. :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

> При использовании какого приспособления, кроме кликера, активной стороной в процессе является собака, предлагающая разные действия, пытаясь угадать, какой конечный результат задумал хозяин, а не сам хозяин?


Обычной команды "хорошо", "да", "молодец", "йес", "йа" и т.д., которые УЖЕ привязаны к еде.




> Настоящая игра в горячо-холодно :)


Кликер-дрессировка - игра только в "горячо". "горячо-холодно" - это маркер-дрессировка или дрессировка с использованием маркеров "да" и "нет", поощрения и наказания. Подробнее об этом хорошо написано у Фраули. Тогда покрепляется не только правильное поведение маркером "да", но и отсекается неправильное маркером "нет". Я больше поклонница маркеров, тогда процесс дрессировки идет в 2 раза быстрее, т.к. мы не только можем показать собаке, что она делает правильно, но и дать понять, что делает направильно.

----------


## Natusik

*Lynx*, Даш, а ты (предлагаю сразу перейти на Ты, если не против  :Ad: ) сама кликер используешь? Если да, то расскажи, по какому принципу и на примерах.  :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

Сам кликер (проборчик) нет, я цокаю языком, как лошадям на смену аллюра. Звук одинаковый всегда, потому что это не голос, а щелчок языком. Ну и руки свободны.

----------


## Снеговской

Чуть оживим темку  :Ag: 
Первый раз в городе
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaKevVTrt64

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Чуть оживим темку 
> Первый раз в городе
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaKevVTrt64


Молодец. ЗдОрово они в этом возрасте учатся. :Ay: 
На папу почень похожа поведением.

----------


## Katochka

> *Katochka*, если не трудно, напишите пару слов о себе в тему персоналии.


Татьяна  :Ax: , простите, что я не представилась, мне просто пока совершенно нечего рассказать, по воле обстоятельств сейчас нет нормальной собаки для спорта, не говоря иже о достижениях :(((( Очень надеюсь, что в течение года-полутора ситуация измениться, тогда обязательно расскажу о себе и о питомце :)

----------


## Tatjana

> Татьяна , простите, что я не представилась, мне просто пока совершенно нечего рассказать, по воле обстоятельств сейчас нет нормальной собаки для спорта, не говоря иже о достижениях


Ерунда... У каждого проводника бывает период, когда нет хорошей собаки и нет результатов. Так что достижения - это понятие относительное. Просто хотя бы город, откуда, да имя. А то по нику не всегда удобно обращаться. :Ad:

----------


## Берн

*Снеговской* 
 "Безумству храбрых..."!!! Живого щенка, в город, без поводка и ошейника...не, умом я понимаю, что так и надо... и никуда не денецца... и это все хорошо и правильно...но лично у меня - здоровья не хватило...и - не хватает...смайлик - пепломголовупосыпатик...И ведь понимаю, что от этого масса проблем...и - не могу...

----------


## jarvenmaa

> почему тогда Вам тоже кажется, что "В дальнейшем клик уже означает условное поощрение и лакомство не дается"?


Наверно, я не точно выразился. Я хотел казать, что по мере освоения команды временной разрыв между кликом и наградой стоновится все больше. Клик ведь является подтверждением правильности действий и обещанием подкрепления, а не подкреплением. И лакомство свое (или игру) собака обязательно получит.
Мне приходится иногда использовать кликер так, не "классически", потому что занимаемся мы не классическим обидиенс, а IPO. Например, когда я подтверждаю правильно обозначение проедмета на следу, я просто физически не могу предложить собаке награду через полсекунды после клика - я слишком далеко от собаки.
Кстати, и у классиков кликер-тренинга есть такое название клика, как "отложенное подкрепление". В том, что оно будет, собака может не сомневаться, раз прозвучал клик, но выражаться оно может и лакомством, и игрушкой, и просто ласковым оглаживанием и похвалой или возней с собакой.

----------


## Katochka

> Ерунда... У каждого проводника бывает период, когда нет хорошей собаки и нет результатов. Так что достижения - это понятие относительное. Просто хотя бы город, откуда, да имя. А то по нику не всегда удобно обращаться.


Спасибо за поддержку!
Зовут Катя, живу недалеко от Таллина :)

----------


## Tatjana

> Чуть оживим темку 
> Первый раз в городе
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaKevVTrt64


Вадим, мне чего-то в поведении щенка и работе кликера не хватает. Но не могу сформулировать чего... :0213:

----------


## Nubira

Вадим, как Ваши успехи с малышкой?  :Aa:

----------


## Снеговской

Юля, у нас через несколько дней заканчивается вакцинация, а до этого она приболела (видимо коронка была), так что мы прерывались. Дней через пять, ттт, возобновим и сразу отснимимся  :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

> Юля, у нас через несколько дней заканчивается вакцинация, а до этого она приболела (видимо коронка была), так что мы прерывались. Дней через пять, ттт, возобновим и сразу отснимимся


ой :(...выздоравливайте!!!  :Aa:  ждем!

----------


## Снеговской



----------


## jarvenmaa

> объясняем собаке, что данное положение называется "сидеть". Через какое-то время, образуется стойкая связь.


Так и есть. :Az:

----------


## Снеговской

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7tvoWL800w

----------


## Снеговской

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u30t51Hfcko

----------


## Света

Вадим, впечатлилась послушанием.Здорово!

----------


## Снеговской

> Вадим, впечатлилась послушанием.Здорово!


Спасибо!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQj0Lubb68I

----------


## Natusik

> Спасибо!


Хорошая работа!
Малышка выросла так!  :Ax:

----------


## k9centrum

По-моему скромному мнению Katochka  :Ax:   (Екатерина) на 100% права во всех своих мнениях, касательно методики работы с кликером и принципов его правильного применения  :0493: 

Это классическая школа. База. Основа.
Желательно иметь стабильные теоретические знания метода, который предполагается использовать в обучении собаки, а после его детального изучения и осмысления переходить к практической части.
Опять же мое мнение.
Немного теории, подтвержденной практикой применения, от основоположника здесь>> 

Всем успехов в обучении и радости от общения со своими питомцами!  :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

По моему скромному мнению, пиарить себя и свой форум можно другими методами. Здесь так не принято. Особенно после того что ты устраивал в теме семинара Татьяны. Кстати, почему же в итоге так и не пришел? ой, я забыла - наверное был на "спецзадании"  :Ag:

----------


## селения

А на мой взгляд собаке слишком много подсказывают языком тела(движениями корпуса,рук,ног).Просто потом будет тяжело от этого избавиться и проводнику и собаке.При работе с кликером этого легко избежать.

----------


## Света

Вадим, как  там Шнин Берг Шелл? какие успехи?

----------


## Снеговской

Шелл сегодня.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvG1j..._order&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAobEWeqnOg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZfwC..._order&list=UL

----------


## Снеговской

Шелл подросла. 
Ромны, ИПО 1 
раздел В - 94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7owU7FemHE
раздел С - 94
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvoUgGPJZKI

----------

